# Hilfe für PC-Upgrade!



## PrettBit (17. November 2017)

*Hilfe für PC-Upgrade!*

Hallo ihr Lieben,

Ich wollte mal wieder meinen PC aufrüsten. Ich habe prinzipiell eher wenig Ahnung und Erfahrung, kenne aber ein paar Leute die mir beim einbauen helfen können.


Mein aktuelles Setup:

Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit SP1

CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1040T 
Thuban 45nm Technologie

Motherboard: ASRock 890FX Deluxe5 (CPUSocket)

Grafikkarte: 3072MB MSI Radeon R9 280 Twin Frozr Gaming Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16

Festplatten: 
466GB Western Digital WDC WD50 00AAKX-001CA0 SATA 
56GB KINGSTON SVP200S360G SATA Disk Device (SSD)

RAM: 8GB (2x 4096MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM

Netzteil: NesteQ ECS XS-600 600W ATX22


Ich würde damit gerne neue Spiele wie z.B. das neue Assassins Creed auf hoher Qualität in 1080p spielen können. Außerdem spiele ich gerne Simulationsspiele wie Cities: Skylines und Planet Coaster, bei denen ich bei großen Städten/Parks schon schnell mal unter die 24 fps falle.
Falls das wichtig ist zu erwähnen, ich benutze nur einen Monitor.

Als Budget habe ich mir etwa 300-400€ angesetzt.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.
Liebe Grüße, PrettBit


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2017)

Das ist nicht ganz sooo leicht. Die Grafikkarte würde halt selbst mit einer guten CPU keine "hohen" Details garantieren. Deine CPU ist aber ganz klar schon ziemlich alt und ein Schwachpunkt. Daher würde ich die CPU wechseln, was bei dem Alter des PCs dann auch ein neues Board und RAM bedeutet.

Da hast du die Wahl; Coffee Lake (Intel) oder nen AMD Ryzen. Coffee Lake-CPUs sind bei gleichem Preis aktuell in den meisten Games stärker, dafür bekommst du bei Ryzen oft mehr "Threads" fürs gleiche Geld, das sind quasi CPU-Kerne. Zudem musst du bei Coffeelake allein fürs Board mind 100€ einplanen, bei AMD kannst du auch ein Board für 60€ nehmen. Beim RAM: da RAM aktuell sehr teuer ist, würde ich erstmal nur 8GB nehmen.

Rechnest du in den 300-400€ denn schon ein, dass du für die alten Teile noch was bekommst? Fürs Board sind 30-40€ drin, CPU 50-60€, RAM 40€. Das wäre wichtig, denn ob du nun 100€ mehr oder weniger hast, kann einiges ändern.

Für 400€ würde ich das hier vorschlagen:

AMD => RAM https://geizhals.de/crucial-ballistix-sport-lt-weiss-dimm-8gb-bls8g4d26bfsck-a1572640.html?hloc=de 81€, Mainboard  https://geizhals.de/msi-b350m-pro-vd-plus-7b38-004r-a1683362.html?hloc=de  66€ und CPU https://geizhals.de/amd-ryzen-5-1600x-yd160xbcaewof-a1604881.html?hloc=de 220€. Das sind dann ca 350€, du könntest vlt 10-20€ mehr für ein besseres Board ausgeben, oder auch RAM mit einem etwas höheren Takt.


Intel => RAM (etwas günstiger, da man bei AMD das teurere Single-Rank-RAM nehmen sollte) https://geizhals.de/crucial-dimm-8gb-ct8g4dfs824a-a1392054.html?hloc=de  74€, Board https://geizhals.de/msi-z370-a-pro-7b48-001r-a1703955.html?hloc=de  104€ und CPU https://geizhals.de/intel-core-i5-8400-bx80684i58400-a1699930.html?hloc=de  238€.

ACHTUNG: die Coffee Lakes sind schlecht verfügbar, der günstigste seriöse Laden ist Cyberport mit 238€, obwohl die CPU woanders auch unter 200€ "gelistet", aber eben nicht verfügbar ist - daher kommst du bei Intel leider auf ca 420€, oder Du nimmst nur einen Core i3-8350K, der hat halt dann nur 4 Kerne: https://geizhals.de/intel-core-i3-8350k-bx80684i38350k-a1697354.html?hloc=de  ist aber aktuell in den meisten Spielen auch sehr schnell. Der Ryzen 5 1600X hat 6 Kerne und 12 Threads.


----------



## PrettBit (18. November 2017)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort!

Über das verkaufen der alten Teile hab ich mir noch gar keine Gedanken gemacht. Also könnten wir noch meinetwegen 100€ draufrechnen. 

Warum brauche ich einen neuen RAM-Riegel, wenn ich doch bereits 8GB habe?


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2017)

PrettBit schrieb:


> Erstmal vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort!
> 
> Über das verkaufen der alten Teile hab ich mir noch gar keine Gedanken gemacht. Also könnten wir noch meinetwegen 100€ draufrechnen.
> 
> Warum brauche ich einen neuen RAM-Riegel, wenn ich doch bereits 8GB habe?


 Weil es keine aktuellen CPUs gibt, für die DDR3-RAM funktioniert. Du musst auf DDR4 umsteigen. 



Für 100€ mehr ist an sich auch nichts besseres drin, was sich lohnt... 

Intel: Ein Core i7-8700 kostet (da, wo er lieferbar ist) 360-370€, also 120-130€ mehr als der Core i5-8400. ca 100€ mehr würde der Core i5-8600K kosten, aber ich finde den Aufpreis zu hoch. Der hat halt einen höheren Takt als der i5-8400 und wäre auch noch übertaktbar, aber der Aufpreis ist einfach zu viel. 
AMD: der Ryzen 5 1600X ist an sich eh schon die beste Wahl. Ein Ryzen 7 1700X für 330€ würde die Gesamtausgabe auf ca. 470€ anheben, der 1700X hätte halt noch mehr Kerne als der 1600X, macht aber erst in weiter Zukunft vielleicht mal Sinn. 

Was ginge wäre 16 statt 8 GB RAM, aber da ist die Frage, ob du es definitiv schon in naher Zukunft brauchst. Vielleicht wäre es besser, eines der von mir genannten Pakete zu nehmen, vlt wegen dem Budget der verkauften Teile einen ordentlichen CPU-Kühler für 30€ sowie beim AMD-Setting ein Mainboard für eher 80-90€ statt dem günstigeren. Und den Rest vom Geld sparst Du, damit Du in absehbarer Zeit eine stärkere Grafikkarte nachrüsten kannst


----------



## PrettBit (18. November 2017)

Das klingt nach einer guten Idee. Ich habe mich mal umgeschaut und gesehen, dass es bei mindfactory im Moment eine Aktion für den Ryzen + ein Board gibt, bei der man noch zwei Spiele dazubekommt.

Könntest du dir mal anschauen, ob sich unter den an der Aktion beteiligten Boards eines für meinen Zweck befindet? Die sind hier aufgelistet. Ich sehe da schon welche in meiner Preisklasse, aber ich kenne mich nicht gut genug aus um zu wissen, worauf ich achten muss.


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2017)

PrettBit schrieb:


> Das klingt nach einer guten Idee. Ich habe mich mal umgeschaut und gesehen, dass es bei mindfactory im Moment eine Aktion für den Ryzen + ein Board gibt, bei der man noch zwei Spiele dazubekommt.
> 
> Könntest du dir mal anschauen, ob sich unter den an der Aktion beteiligten Boards eines für meinen Zweck befindet? Die sind hier aufgelistet. Ich sehe da schon welche in meiner Preisklasse, aber ich kenne mich nicht gut genug aus um zu wissen, worauf ich achten muss.


  Also, ehrlich gesagt ist heutzutage kein Board mehr "nicht geeignet". Die haben alles nötige, außer man will was ganz besonderes wie zb SLI mit 2x Nvidia-Grafikkarten. 

Schau aber, ob auch wirklich Spiele dabei sind, die dir gefallen, denn es ist beschränkt auf diese Titel: https://de.gamesplanet.com/promo/rog-ryzen-reloaded   ICH würde da locker 2 finden, für mich würde es sich lohnen, wenn ich grad was neu bräuchte 

Falls Du auch mal übertakten willst, wäre das hier gut: https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Asus-Prime-X370-A-AMD-X370-So-AM4-Dual-Channel-DDR-ATX-Retail_1175284.html  dann aber auch einen guten Kühler dazunehmen. Ansonsten nimmst du das hier https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Asus-Prime-B350-Plus-AMD-B350-So-AM4-Dual-Channel-DDR4-ATX-Retail_1144071.html   wobei du damit auch übertakten kannst, nur vlt nicht ganz so gut wie mit dem teureren.


Falls du noch nen Kühler-Tipp willst, sag bescheid.


----------

